
Staggering Surge of NYers Dying in Their Homes Suggests City Is Undercounting - altoidaltoid
https://gothamist.com/news/surge-number-new-yorkers-dying-home-officials-suspect-undercount-covid-19-related-deaths
======
altoidaltoid
"But another 200 city residents are now dying at home each day, compared to 20
to 25 such deaths before the pandemic, said Aja Worthy-Davis, a spokeswoman
for the medical examiner’s office. "

~~~
ectospheno
I would imagine death at work is significantly down...

~~~
Fjolsvith
And death by other means. Car accidents, heart attacks, liver/kidney failure,
stroke. I'm betting that, all in all, the average death rate for all causes
included will be unchanged.

------
runnerup
> "To alleviate pressure on hospitals, last week the council that oversees
> emergency responders told paramedics and EMTs to try to revive a person
> whose heart has stopped beating in the field. If they can’t do so, the
> person is not taken to a hospital for further care."

I wonder what % of people would normally survive in a hospital who could not
be revived in situ.

~~~
ornornor
I remember hearing from an ER MD that even if you can be revived after cardiac
arrests, the outcomes aren’t amazing. You’re very likely to end up with
serious brain damage and mich lower quality of life. I don’t remember the
exact numbers but it was something like circulation has to be restored within
4 minutes or something to suffer little damage. Paramedics probably can’t even
attend the scene within 4 minutes let alone start reviving. His point was that
having a DNR makes a lot of sense even if you’re healthy and it was explaining
why he chose to have one.

In that context it might make sense to stop reviving cardiac arrests
altogether, pandemic or not.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Makes better sense to be CPR certified and have your friends and loved ones
also be. A four hour class saves lives.

